
Easily get back to the images you’ve found on Google - rbinv
http://insidesearch.blogspot.com/2015/11/easily-get-back-to-images-youve-found.html
======
rbinv
I can't help but think that this was at least in part created to help train
Google's image recognition software (as in, confirm that the images returned
are correct).

